# SOS! Seriously...



## Teri's Therapy (Mar 15, 2009)

Sh*t on Shingle...that's the only thing I know it by!  Anyone know how to make this?  This is a great childhood memory dish for me, I think it was sliced beef (or some type of super tender meat!?!?)  in a whitish sauce...dear old gran served it over good old white bread, it was sort of sweet, but Alzheimer's is preventing her from sharing the details...Thanks!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 15, 2009)

LOL - it is Creamed Chipped Beef on Toast ... basically just cream gravy with some dried chippd beef added and served over toast.

You might look at this previous thread to get some ideas. If you still have questions - just ask.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a great recipe, Teri, but I'm not at home right now.  I'll post it later today.


----------



## mcnerd (Mar 15, 2009)

SOS used to be made with dried beef but its cheaper to use the Buddig shaved beef or some people use ground beef.


CREAMED CHIPPED BEEF (SOS) 

2        tablespoons  butter 
  2               TBSP  flour 
                        finely chopped onion to taste 
  2               cups  milk 
  1       1 oz package  Dried beef -- Budding (1-4) 
                        Salt and pepper -- to taste 
                        cayenne pepper -- to taste 

Melt butter in saucepan over medium heat. Stir in flour until smooth and heat until bubbly. Gradually, stir in milk and continue stirring to keep from getting lumpy. The mixture-which is white sauce-will gradually thicken. Add the chipped beef (separate and cut into thin strips) and keep over low heat about 5 minutes. Salt and pepper as desired. Serve over toast, biscuits, mashed potato or baked potato.


----------



## Constance (Mar 15, 2009)

I like to use the jarred dried beef...I think the brand is Hormel. And I always serve peas on the side, because I like them with it, but if you put them in with the sauce, it gets too watery.


----------



## Scotch (Mar 15, 2009)

Constance said:


> I like to use the jarred dried beef...I think the brand is Hormel. And I always serve peas on the side, because I like them with it, but if you put them in with the sauce, it gets too watery.


That's what my mother used, too. BTW, I preferred it made with canned tuna and served on toasted English muffins.


----------



## blissful (Mar 24, 2009)

Sh*t on a shingle, sure, we had it lots of times when we were growing up.
McNerd has the sauce right, rinse the dried beef slice by slice and drain, then dice and add to the sauce. Serve over hot toast.
I make asparagus on toast the same way, and tuna might be just as delicious. The toast makes it crunchy and chewy, the sauce makes it smooth and tasty, and the sh*t makes it special. It's all about texture and flavor, carbs, cream (dairy) and protein. In any case, it's a treat. ~Bliss


----------



## JMediger (Mar 24, 2009)

Constance said:


> I like to use the jarred dried beef...I think the brand is Hormel. And I always serve peas on the side, because I like them with it, but if you put them in with the sauce, it gets too watery.



That is what I use too.  I've looked at the packs in the cooler but I know they will probably go bad before I make it.  The jarred meat stays good forever.

As far as the peas, I've found if you cook them separate and really drain them, they don't add too much water.  I think I tend too make really thick gravy though so I might not notice it even.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 24, 2009)

My mom use to make something similar just about  every friday but she used tuna instead of the beef. Dad loved it mom hated it and I use to hide
kadesma


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoffers has a great Creamed Chipped Beef that I love.  I dated a guy and it was his favorite thing....he made me keep boxes upon boxes in my freezer.  If you just want the memory, try that.  If you want to wow a crowd, give the recipes here a try.  

Oh, and we called it SOS too.  It was the only time the S word was allowed when I was growing up.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 24, 2009)

Time got away from me, so here's my recipe.  I use Carson's air-dried beef, which is delicious.  You can find it here at Alderfer Meats if it's not available in your grocery cooler.  I used to buy it all the time when I lived in Washington, DC.  Sooo good.  Enjoy!

*[FONT=&quot]CREAMED CHIPPED BEEF[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot](Serves 4)[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]1 (4-oz.) pkg. dried beef[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3 Tbsp. butter[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3 Tbsp. all-purpose flour[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 cups milk, warmed[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 (14½-oz.) can peas, drained[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Salt and freshly ground black [/FONT][FONT=&quot]pepper, to taste[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Slice beef into fine shreds; set aside.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]In a 10-inch skillet, melt butter over low heat.  Add beef and increase heat.  Cook until beef just begins to brown.  Sprinkle in flour and whisk to mix evenly.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Slowly add the milk, a little at a time, whisking constantly.  Stir about 5 minutes longer until the mixture thickens.  Add peas and continue cooking until heated through.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Add pepper to taste and check for saltiness.  Serve over toast, biscuits, hashbrowns, and mashed or baked potatoes.  *Note:*  Dried beef is naturally salty.  You may not have to add any salt at all.[/FONT]


----------



## Constance (Mar 24, 2009)

My dad, who was in the Navy, called it SOS, but my little school teacher mother called it Creamed beef.


----------

